# Italian A1 league - 2005-2006



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Day 1
October 8th/9th, 2005

Climamio Bologna-Vertical Vision Cantù *87-57* (_audience 5,136_)
Armani Milan-Virtus Bologna *91-78* (_audience 8,600_)
Lottomatica Rome-Bipop Reggio Emilia *81-77* (_audience 6,200_)
Navigo.it Teramo-Carpisa Naples *91-94*
Air Avellino-Whirlpool Varese *69-77*
Snaidero Udine-Sharks Roseto *59-62*
Angelico Biella-Basket Livorno *82-73*
Upea Capo d'Orlando-MpS Siena *69-78*
Viola Reggio Calabria-Benetton Treviso *79-76* (_audience 6,000_)


----------



## Maxwell48 (Oct 8, 2005)

is misan nikagbatse still playing at roseto?


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

No, he´s playing at Vertical Vision Cantu.

What do you think about the teams in the League? Can you give us your preview please?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Maxwell48 said:


> is misan nikagbatse still playing at roseto?


I was just in Germany and watched some games there. It was totally different. I liked it though.


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

Really, dude which games do you´ve watched there?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Maxwell48 said:


> is _misan nikagbatse _ still playing at roseto?


To be honest I don't completly remember much, it was confusing to me. I don't speak German either so that made it even harder. But that guys name sounds fimiliar.


----------

